# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Почему все спешат расписаться?

## JAHolper

В последнее время вокруг меня происходит какая-то неведомая ерунда. Все знакомые женятся, выходят замуж, собираются расписаться и так далее... Кругом только и говорят что о свадьбе. 
Может быть я чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни?
Зачем вообще нужны все эти манипуляции с ЗАГСом? Почему нельзя спокойно жить без штампа в паспорте?

----------


## Mouse

Я тоже задумывался над этим вопросом. Простой ответ: если хочешь иметь детей и не желаешь проблем с обществом (ну такие вот у нас законы), то просто ОФИЦИАЛЬНО оформляешь свои отношения. Тогда и дети законорожденные и меньше справок, что "ты не дурак". Могу предположить, что у тебя на примете есть девушка, но мысли о ЗАГСе и всей кутернёй пугают. Если есть желание завести семью, то отнесись к этой процедуре формально. Она (процедура) ничего не меняет по сути. Какимы вы были, такими и останетесь. А без штампа можно жить для себя. Но детям в дальнейшем устройстве в садик, школу и т.д. будет проще. Да и их дразнить не будут. Так как в народе серые массы думают по шаблонам. А если для начала ваших отношений нужен какой-либо значимы ритуал, то подумайте об венчании. Это более духовно, чем штамп в гос.органах. (сугубо моё мнение)П.С. по моим наблюдениям, о ЗАГСе "бредят" только девушки. Внушили им шаблон поведения, вот и тянут туда парней)))

----------


## JAHolper

Делать то, что принято в обществе - вообще не в моих принципах. Ненавижу людишек и их шаблоны.
А что касается различных поблажек для молодожёнов в плане детского сада, жилья и т.д., то этот сценарий, по-моему, для слабаков. При достаточном желании человек может добиться намного большего без скудных подачек гос. системы. Хотя иногда, наверное, лучше расписаться, например, при решении вопросов связанных с эмиграцией.

----------

